# fake patches



## piranah (Dec 15, 2009)

anyone heard of these fake NREMT patches off ebay? any details?


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have seen an NREMT-P patch with a "Critical Care" rocker on it, and I believe it was on ebay. I will have a nose around and see if I can find the pic...

...


...or I will just scan my own ^_^


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 15, 2009)

Here is one, didn't have to look far unfortunately.

http://cgi.ebay.com/NREMT-Paramedic...ultDomain_0?hash=item33583c4bd0#ht_500wt_1170


----------



## piranah (Dec 15, 2009)

ya i bought some and they looked real but they feel a lil different..i didnt want the new type patch


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 15, 2009)

I was joking about the "scan my own" bit. 

Anyone who requires (and qualifies) for an NREMT patch can purchase them from www.nremt.org, where they sell only genuine merchandise. This does not include the Critical Care rocker, or the military version of the paramedic patch

http://www.nremt.org/nremt/downloads/emt_purchase_form.pdf


----------



## Ridryder911 (Dec 15, 2009)

The critical care rocker was privately made here locally for EMSA medics that obtained the CCEMT/P rating. The company does not allow the CCEMT-P patch and at the time made a few hundred of the rockers for their own. 

I personally have a few but with the newer Paramedic patch design they no longer work as the size is different.

Funny the seller is trying to get $25 for one and I believe they cost me about 35 cents to purchase. 

R/r 911


----------

